

The Pownce Code You'll Never See - bkbleikamp
http://paulstamatiou.com/2008/12/18/review-the-powncefm-youll-never-see

======
petercooper
Considering what happened to Muxtape, it's no big surprise that Pownce.fm
wasn't launched, even if the acqusition hadn't gone through I'd wager..

~~~
bkbleikamp
I agree, I just think it is interesting to see what internal projects never
get released that the developers spend a significant amount of time an energy
on.

It's a side of start ups that isn't talked about much - what technology
disappears when a start up shuts down?

~~~
petercooper
Oh, totally. I _love_ posts like this whether the underlying product made any
sense or not. We need more "behind the scenes" type stuff like this so your
submission is spot on :)

